# Inneren Sicherheitskreis weg- und zuschalten



## carsten (8 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe folgendes "Problem",

Ich konstruiere gerade elektrisch eine Roboteranlage. Die Anlage dient zur Abstapelung von Platten. Um den Abstapelplatz ist eine C400 montiert. Innerhalb dieses Sicherheitsbereichs ist noch ein zusätzlicher Sicherheitsbereich mit Laserscanner abgesichert. (Um den Aufnahmeplatz)
Wenn die Anlage normal läuft und abstapelt, ist der innere Sicherheitsbereich abgeschaltet. Wenn nun ein Mitarbeiter (MA) ein bestimmte Taste drückt, wenn der Robi innerhalb des zweiten Sicherheitsbereichs ist (Platte holen), macht der Roboter nur dort eine Auf- und Abwärtsbewegung. Sollte der MA in den Scanner greifen, bleibt der Roboter auch dort stehen.

Hat jemand aus dem Forum solch eine Art der Absicherung schon mal konstruiert? Wenn ja, wie?

Ich brauche ein Sicherheitsrelais für den Scanner, welches sich nach betätigen des Tasters durch den MA selbst einschaltet und direkt wieder quittiert ist. Wenn der MA aber in den Scannerbereich greift, sollte er den Bereich wieder per Taster quittieren müssen.



Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Verpolt (8 Oktober 2010)

carsten schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> Ich brauche ein Sicherheitsrelais für den Scanner, welches sich nach betätigen des _*Tasters*_ durch den MA selbst einschaltet und direkt wieder quittiert ist. Wenn der MA aber in den Scannerbereich greift, sollte er den Bereich wieder per *Taster* quittieren müssen.



Haben die Tasten nicht die gleiche Funktion--->Quittierung des Relais?


----------



## Deltal (8 Oktober 2010)

Ich würde eher zu einer kleinen F-CPU greifen. 
Wie stellst du sicher das der Roboter nicht auf die Aufnahmeposition fährt? Ist das ein Roboter mit sicherer Positionserkennung oder wird das über Endschalter abgefragt? Oder wird der Robi vom Scanner erfasst und hat genug Zeit zum Anhalten?

Für das Rücksetzen der Sicherheitsfunktionen und den "Start" für die Maschine brauchst du zwei seperate Taster..


----------



## Safety (8 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
es ist aus der ferne schwer wenn nicht unmöglich Dir hier einen genauen Rat zugeben. Sowas macht man üblicherweise mit einer Schleusenfunktion, der robi muss beim unterbrechen in einem Bestimmten Bereich beleiben und dies muss auch sicher überwacht werden. Auch wie schon von Dir geschrieben muss der weitere Zugang in den inneren Bereich durch den Werker überwacht werden. Alles muss in dem von Dir ermittelten PLr ausgeführt werden. Auch muss hier die EN 999 bzw. jetzt 13855, DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und 2, DIN EN ISO 10218-1, 12100-1 und 2, und einige mehr.

Auch ich würde hier eine Safety PLC einsetzen.


----------



## carsten (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo an Safety, Deltal und Verpolt,

besten Dank für Eure Antworten.
@ Deltal: Für das Rücksetzen der Sicherheitsfunktionen und für den "Start" der Maschine benutze ich natürlich 2 Taster. 

@ all:
Ich habe heute nochmal mit Sick gesprochen. Die techn. Hotline schlägt vor, eine UI410 FlexiSoft CPU mit entsprechenden I/O einzusetzen. Dort kann ich dann meine Sicherheitseinrichtungen "softwaretechnisch verdrahten" und so meine gewünschte Funktion herstellen. Diese UI410 FlexiSoft CPU hat sogar Kategorie 4. Laut Sick benötige ich bei einer Roboteranlage aber "nur" Kategorie 3, weil wohl der Robi "nicht mehr kann".

Kennt jemand von euch diese UI41ß FlexiSoft CPU?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Safety (11 Oktober 2010)

Ich kenne die Software nicht!

Und nein ich mache jetzt keine Werbung.

Es gibt für Robis eine C-Norm diese würde ich mir besorgen.
Wenn immer möglcih C-Normen anwenden!!!!


----------



## jabba (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Safety,

in der C-Norm steht nur Kategorie 3, allerdings ist dies jetzt die Mindestanforderung. Es kann also bei der Bewertung auch auf Kategorie 4 hinauslaufen, wie Sick auf die pauschale Aussage kommt kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich hab mir vor kurzem die C-Norm für Industrieroboter besorgt und muß sagen, rausgeschmissenes Geld. Da steht nur blahblah , und auf die Sicherheitsanforderungen würde man eigentlich selber kommen.
Teures Lehrgeld, mich wundert das ich bei keinem meiner Kunden die Norm einsehen konnte (da nicht vorhanden) obwohl die die Roboter einkaufen und nicht ich.

@carsten
Das mit der Flexisoft ist eine Verkaufsempfehlung , mit Hardware und etwas Grips oder Pluto von Jocab oder Pnoz-Multi von Pilz geht das ebenso.


----------



## Safety (11 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Jabba,
danke für die info!
Ich kenne diese Norm nur wenig. Es ist aber wegen der Rechtslage immer besser sich an eine C-Norm zuhalten.


----------



## Deltal (12 Oktober 2010)

Aber wie ist das denn jetzt, wenn der MA ein Teil in die Zelle legt, schaltest du den Robi aus, oder bleibt er eingeschlaltet weil der Scanner noch nicht ausgelöst hat?

Welche Steuerung man einsetzt, bleibt dir überlassen. Siemens und Pilz haben auch kleine Sicherheitssteuerungen die man dafür einsetzten könnte.

Mit Sicherheitsbausteinen geht das auch, ich würde aber behaupten das es mit einer F-CPU schneller geht..


----------



## carsten (12 Oktober 2010)

@ Deltal,

wenn der MA den C4000-Bereich über eine Tasteranforderung betreten will, dann darf er das nur, wenn der Robi Hinter dem Laser ist. Dann geht er hinter den Bereich der C4000 und die Scanner sind "scharf" geschaltet. Der Robi macht dann nur noch eine Ab- und Aufwärtbewegung. Sollte er doch durch den Scanner fahren, bleibt er darüber sofort stehen.

OK?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Deltal (12 Oktober 2010)

Ich bin es nicht der das OK der Maschine aufdrücken muss 

Aber wenn man sich um solche Sachen schonmal Gedanken gemacht hat, dann ist das sicherlich nicht schlecht..


----------



## Safety (12 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hier mal eine Datei von der BG zu Robis.
@Jabba, ich meinte den Entwurf zur DIN EN ISO 10218-2


----------



## carsten (13 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Deltal,



Deltal schrieb:


> Ich bin es nicht der das OK der Maschine aufdrücken muss
> 
> Aber wenn man sich um solche Sachen schonmal Gedanken gemacht hat, dann ist das sicherlich nicht schlecht..




Wie soll ich denn Deine Aussage jetzt verstehen? Du findest soch Sicherheitssteuerungen also nicht so "dolle"?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Deltal (13 Oktober 2010)

Doch.. ich wollte nur sagen, dass du dein Sicherheitskonzept ja auch selber vertreten musst. Ohne Layout usw. ist es schwer dich da wirklich gut zu berraten. 

Bei allen Ratschlägen die du hier im Forum oder von irgendwelchen Hotlines bekommst, musst du bedenken, dass dir keiner Verantwortung abnimmt. Du stehst für die Geschichte gerade wenn mal etwas passiert.

Bei so Roboterzellen hab ich schon dolle Sachen wie "ne der Roboter bewegt sich nicht, der bekommt ja keinen Start" oder "Wir können den nicht jedes mal abschalten" gehört. 

Du hast dir schon mal Gedanken gemacht deswegen :s1:


----------

